# Suspension Upgrade Mk4 Golf



## Wildcat (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi All,

Being a newbie here, was just looking for a bit of a pointer really.....:wave:

Looking at uprating the suspension on my Mk4 Golf GTi. Even new the OEM suspension on this car is a bit... 'wallowy'.

I need to replace the anti-rollbar bushes, so if I'm going to do it, now's the time while it's on the ramps.

I'm not looking for suspension that shakes your fillings out, or that drops the car so the arches touch the tyres, just a mild upgrade. Drop of no more than an inch, and something with progressive springing that won't upset normal driving handling, but does it's thing in the twisty bits.

Anyone have any experience of this type of thing?

Would appreciate any comments.:thumb:

Cheers

Paul


----------



## btmotorsport (Mar 6, 2009)

Anymore than a 40mm drop and you'll have to fit different anti bar drop links or different anti roll bars altogether. I fitted a weitec kit to mine and it's spot on, i went 50mm which looks great and sticks like brown stuff to a blanket (had to fit custom drop links tho). Worth doing all the wishbones and bushes at the same time! Let me know if you need anymore help.


----------



## Rich00p (Feb 19, 2008)

I've got a set of FK Sport Edition+ on my passat, fully adjustable same as Konigsport, just without the Koni shock so a bit cheaper..

Bloody fantastic set of coilies for under £500 and I've heard good things about the Mk4 set up too!

but as above, unless you uprate your ARB, you'll foul the drive shafts when dropping past 40mm


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 9, 2008)

Cheers guys - really interesting to get your feedback. Many thanks for posting.

Hadn't thought of dropping anywhere near 40mm, but have to say the Eibach Pro-Kit looks interesting. They're 30mm on the Mk4. Also have a great replacement ARB.

To coilover or not to coilover, that is the question!


----------



## Rich00p (Feb 19, 2008)

coilovers all day long


----------



## btmotorsport (Mar 6, 2009)

i guess it depends what you want from your setup, you wont go far wrong with eibach or fk's. I had fk coilovers on my mk1 golf and they were very good. I found i adjusted them quite a lot, slamed for shows and lifted a bit for daily driving. If ur not going that low tho I'd save the cash and just get the eibach kit!


----------



## T4_ANNI (Jan 28, 2009)

A decent set of springs and shocks are what you need.

I had the Eibach Pro Sportline kit (50mm Springs & shocks) but the kit wasn't nearly as low enough- more like 35mm. The Pro Kit is 30mm.

Said I wouldn't put coilovers on my golf but eventually did and cant recommend the Eibach Pro Street Coilovers for the Mk4 enough. 

I was fine past 50mm without even touching the ARB.:thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

i had a mk4 gti 20v turbo for 7years and most of that time was sat on H&R springs and G-max shortened shockers,not to low and nice handling and good comfort was had :thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

M4D YN said:


> i had a mk4 gti 20v turbo for 7years and most of that time was sat on H&R springs and G-max shortened shockers,not to low and nice handling and good comfort was had :thumb:


looked good too


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

andyboygsi said:


> looked good too


thanks andrew :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

infact it still looks good mind you it aint riding on that setup no more


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

If you think the GTi is wallowy try a 1.6 SE. lol


----------



## jaymd (Nov 12, 2008)

Have a look at Koni FSD's shocks as they are very good,couple these with a set of Eibach springs and your looking at around £550-£600.
The FSD's work like a normal damper on bumpy roads soaking up the rough ride then they firm up when on smooth surfaces or pushing it into a bend.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 9, 2008)

Many thanks for all your input everyone.

I think I'm probably going to go the Eibach route.... watch this space.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

the very best budget kit you can get is AP Coilovers! for a change you get better than what you pay for. Plus they are made by KW who are one of the best in the business.

they are only £365.79 inc vat  

they are harsher than standard but not banging/crashy harsh. 

We sell loads of them. We fitted 5 AP kits just this week!

As said above if you go to low you need eibach or KW roll bars as they have a bigger loop in them. Don't just go for adjustable drop links as they are crap. 

Also its not normally the anti roll bar bushes that fail on the mk4. Its actually the collar on the bar that breaks away, which means you need new ARB's 

If you are suffering from wallowy suspension your rear axles bushes could be shot along with your front wishbone bushes. So best to to get them checked out. They are a common problem across the VAG range that use the mk4 as a base.

The rear axle bushes are real mare of a job. Make sure you change to poly bushes too if this is part of your problem. If you would like a price for doing the lot let me know. As we have a special on AP's at the mo and if you have it all done at once it saves you ££'s


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

jaymd said:


> Have a look at Koni FSD's shocks as they are very good,couple these with a set of Eibach springs and your looking at around £550-£600.
> The FSD's work like a normal damper on bumpy roads soaking up the rough ride then they firm up when on smooth surfaces or pushing it into a bend.


imo they are abit poop!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 9, 2008)

Cheers guys.

When I say wallowy - I should be more clear and add that there's no latteral movement to speak of - more that the springs/shocks are on their way.

Interesting that you say that the ARB bushes rarely go - now totally confused!

The car is going in for MOT end of next week - so will see what that throws up, then act accordingly.

Many thanks to you all for your continued support & advice.

Paul


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive had Koni adjustable dampers on a car of mine in the past and they were pretty good.Had them teamed with Eibach shocks.The koni ones werent man enough at the front for some reason,I think the monkies sent me the ones for the little girly whirly engined model not the 2.0 litre cast iron anvil I had in mine.


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

posted on your section over on UK-MkIVs. Does the price of £365.79 inc vat and free postage still stand? My car is a 2002 MK4 Golf TDI 130.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Andy_Green said:


> posted on your section over on UK-MkIVs. Does the price of £365.79 inc vat and free postage still stand? My car is a 2002 MK4 Golf TDI 130.


Yep that price is including vat and postage is £FR.EE


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

minimadgriff said:


> Also its not normally the anti roll bar bushes that fail on the mk4. Its actually the collar on the bar that breaks away, which means you need new ARB's


It's the first I've heard of part of a bar breaking. Certainly wasn't the case on either of my Mk4s - the bush was just worn down. £3quid of parts and a bit of a faff and it's sorted :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Depends what you want from the set-up and if you want on-car adjustability and how much wonga you want to spend.
You will get a serious improvement from arb, springs, shox and bushes, (eibach have a good range but there are many others offering similar quality) particularly if you dont want it on the floor (say 30-40 mm drop all round) for resonable dosh. All the options after that are more wonga, coliovers are good but can be quite harsh IMO, adjustables are the danglies but you pays your money.....


----------

